# Peptide Hunger



## dukeface13 (Mar 4, 2013)

I have seen more and more posts that ghrp-6 increases hunger dramatically. While not all subjects are the same and some report more hunger with ghrp-2. So I was wondering what are people's personal opinions or experience's with peptides that have increased hunger in their research. Thanks.


----------



## Boss of Bosses (Mar 4, 2013)

no ghrp-2 is less or no hunger


----------



## Z499 (Mar 4, 2013)

ghrp6 i ate like a mad man


----------



## HeavyLifter (Mar 4, 2013)

Ghrp2 increases my hunger


----------



## dukeface13 (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for the replies so far! Anyone else have any experience of hunger increase? Also has anyone tried LabPE? Thinking about using their ghrp-6 wondering what people's opinions where of them. Thanks again.


----------



## blergs. (Mar 5, 2013)

no hunger from ghrp2 , munchies with ghrp6 for me.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Mar 5, 2013)

In a controlled study GHRP2 has been shown to increase food intake in healthy men.


----------



## Boss of Bosses (Mar 5, 2013)

GHRP-6, GHRP-2 and Ipamorelin are all very similar in their modes of action, they work to increase Growth Hormone (GH) levels in the human body by increasing secretion of the hormone Ghrelin. On a milligram for milligram basis they are all fairly equal in their ability to increase GH levels in the human body, with GHRP-2 being slightly more efficient.
 The major differences between the 3 GHRP peptides lays in their side effects. GHRP-6 causes a significant increase in hunger for many, therefore making it good for people looking to "bulk" but no so good for those trying to lose fat. GHRP-2 is often preferred for people dieting as it does not stimulate hunger, however it does raise cortisol (a stress hormone), prolactin (a hormone which can diminish sex drive) and aldosterone (a hormone which promotes water retention) more than GHRP-6 and Ipamorelin. Ipamorelin is similar to GHRP-6 in that it causes an increase in hunger (but it's not as dramatic as GHRP-6). However, since it does not raise cortisol, prolactin or aldosterone at recommended dosages it is a preferred choice for those who are sensitive to these hormones.
 (all info gathered via Internet)


----------



## purchaseprotein (Mar 5, 2013)

Article contradicts a medical study a tad bit. I guess you can believe a medical study or the Internet. 




Boss of Bosses said:


> GHRP-6, GHRP-2 and Ipamorelin are all very similar in their modes of action, they work to increase Growth Hormone (GH) levels in the human body by increasing secretion of the hormone Ghrelin. On a milligram for milligram basis they are all fairly equal in their ability to increase GH levels in the human body, with GHRP-2 being slightly more efficient.
> The major differences between the 3 GHRP peptides lays in their side effects. GHRP-6 causes a significant increase in hunger for many, therefore making it good for people looking to "bulk" but no so good for those trying to lose fat. GHRP-2 is often preferred for people dieting as it does not stimulate hunger, however it does raise cortisol (a stress hormone), prolactin (a hormone which can diminish sex drive) and aldosterone (a hormone which promotes water retention) more than GHRP-6 and Ipamorelin. Ipamorelin is similar to GHRP-6 in that it causes an increase in hunger (but it's not as dramatic as GHRP-6). However, since it does not raise cortisol, prolactin or aldosterone at recommended dosages it is a preferred choice for those who are sensitive to these hormones.
> (all info gathered via Internet)


----------



## dukeface13 (Mar 5, 2013)

I think everyone has different effects from them and some may experience hunger with 6 while others with 2. I am going to try some ghrp-6 and I am hoping to see a dramatic hunger increase! labpe had some great prices I have heard some great things about them so far so I am going to give them a try. Has anyone else ever had any research with their ghrp-6? Thanks for all the comments so far as well guys!
Labpe|buy Melanotan II|Melanotan II|Melanotan I|Buy U.S. Peptides Online, Sale For Research


----------



## Bl@ck0ut (Apr 5, 2013)

From what I've read, 6 typically tends to increase hunger more; but as you've realized, it is highly variable...

...and in some cases (like with my lab rats), the peptides actually have the exact opposite effect: they DRASTICALLY decrease hunger & increase satiety.  In fact, only while OFF peptides (and/or gh), do my rats experience ravenous/painful hunger, which causes extreme hyperphagia and has resulted in a gain of up to 10% body weight (mostly fat) in under 2 weeks.


----------

